# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  OTE tv, πιάτο, καλώδια, VHF UHF...

## eliaselias_0

Είμαι άσχετος, το παραδέχομαι.
Έχω την κλασική κεραία επίγειας λήψης αναλογικής ΤV. 
Καθώτι μένω σε ημιορεινό χωριό της Κρήτης πιστεύω ό,τι η ψηφιακή tv θα αργήσει.
Λέω λοιπόν να στραφώ στην ΟΤΕ TV. Μιας και είμαι συνδρομητής internet otenteτ κτλ, με μια μικρή (7-8 ευρώ) επιβάρυνση πιστεύω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο.
Πάμε επι του πρακτικού τώρα...
Επειδή δεν θέλω άλλα καλώδια, τρύπες και σκόνες, αλλά θέλω και την  παλιά κεραία μου (αναλογικού σήματος), μπορώ με το ίδιο καλώδιο να κατεβάσω και τα δυο σήματα; Δηλαδη με κάποιο μίκτη ή αντάπτορα μπορώ να συνδέσω και τις δυο κεραίες (παλία της ΤΒ και το νέο πιάτο της ΟΤΕ ΤΒ) ώστε να έχω ένα καλώδιο από την  ταράτσα μου μέχρι τους δέκτες και αποκωδικοποιητές;
Τι λύσεις υπάρχουν;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν δεν έχεις ενισχυτή ιστού γίνεται με combiner TV/SAT.

Ti πακέτο είναι με 8 €???

----------


## plouf

το δορυφορικό ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να πηγαίνει κατευθέιαν.΄στoν αποκωδικοποιητη επίσης αν δεν το ξερεις τα δορυφορικά πάνε σε ένα και μόνο αποκωδικοποιητη, δηλαδη σε μία τηλεόραση 
αν τώρα υπαρχε ικαλώδιο μονοκόματο απο πάνω μέχρι κάτω σε μία ΤV μπορεις να τα κατεβάσεις με ενα combiner http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=799&page=1


επειδή ούτος η αλλος για να ρυθμίσεις το πιάτο θα χρειαστείς τεχνικό (εκτος αν θέλεις να σπαταλήσεις πολλεεεεεες ώρες) ρώτα απο αυτός ξέρει και θα δει και το χω΄ρο σου και καλώδιωση και θα σου πεί ακριβώς




υ.γ. εισαι απο το γνωστο χωριό του "πλατανια"
 που ανεβηκε φέτος Α εθνικη?

----------


## ezizu

Μπορεί να γίνει αυτό που θέλεις αν χρησιμοποιήσεις combiners . Χρειάζεται ένα combiner στην ταράτσα, που θα δέχεται τα δύο καλώδια από την κεραία και από το πιάτο αντίστοιχα και θα βγάζει ένα καλώδιο. Το καλώδιο αυτό, με την σειρά του, θα καταλήγει σε άλλο combiner μέσα στο σπίτι,το οποίο θα σου παρέχει δύο εξόδους, (μία για επίγειο σήμα και μία για δορυφορικό ) και απλά στο τέλος σου μένει να κάνεις  τις κατάλληλες συνδέσεις με τους αντίστοιχους δέκτες. Δεν έχεις διευκρινίσει όμως αν χρησιμοποιείς για την επίγεια κεραία κάποιον κεντρικό ενισχυτή , ή ενισχυτή ιστού κ.λ.π., ή απλά το καλώδιο της επίγειας κεραίας καταλήγει  στην τηλεόραση .
Για να καταλάβεις τι είναι το combiner, θα σου δώσω για παράδειγμα, ένα link   :

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/home.php?cat=799

Edit: μάλλον γράφαμε όλοι μαζί ... :Smile:

----------


## eliaselias_0

Είμαι από τον Πλάτανο. Όχι από τον Πλατανιά που ανέβηκε Ά Εθνική. Πάντως κοντά είμαι, αν και δεν έχω πάει ακόμα σε κάποιο αγώνα...
Πριν έρθει ο τεχνικός θέλω να ξέρω που θα καταλήξω.
Άλλη μια ερώτηση:
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να συνδέσω την δορυφορική κεραία κατευθείαν στην τηλεόραση εφόσον έχει σχετική είσοδο, ή πρέπει να την συνδέσω στον αποκωδικοποιητή ΟΤΕΤV;

----------


## ezizu

Η τηλεόραση έχει ενσωματωμένο δορυφορικό δέκτη ; 
Πάντως και να διαθέτει δορυφορικό δέκτη η τηλεόρασή σου, δεν θα μπορεί κατά 99,9999% να αποκωδικοποιήσει τα κανάλια του ΟΤΕ ,οπότε θα πρέπει να συνδέσεις την δορυφορική κεραία  με τον δέκτη του ΟΤΕ και από τον δέκτη του ΟΤΕ με ένα καλώδιο scart ή HDMI ,στην  αντίστοιχη είσοδο τηλεόρασης.
Στην τηλεόραση μπορείς να συνδέσεις απευθείας την επίγεια κεραία.

----------


## plouf

καταρχήν και εγώ νομίζω οτι σχεδον αποκλειετεη ΤιΒι να έχει δορυφορικό δέκτη 
αλλα και πάλι ουτε καν 99,9999 100% .. το λέει ξεκάθαρα στον ΟΤΕ δεν ειναι θεμα δυαντοτήτων ειναι θέμα οτι η κάρτα που δίνουν δουλεύει αποκλειστικα με το δικό της αποκωδικοποιητη, οχι γιατι δεν γινεται αλλιως αλλα γιατι δεν θελουν να δουλευει σε άλλο δέκτη (το ίδιο συμβαινει και με τη νοβα)

----------

ezizu (19-12-12)

----------


## ezizu

Πολύ σωστά τα έγραψες Χρήστο ( plouf ) . :OK: 
Το πρόβλημα όντως είναι αυτό  ακριβώς.  Ότι δηλαδή και οι δυο εταιρίες ( ΟΤΕ και NOVA ) παντρεύουν τις κάρτες με τους δικούς τους εταιρικούς δέκτες,  για να μην μπορεί να γίνει αποκωδικοποίηση από άλλον δέκτη του εμπορίου και ας έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερες δυνατότητες .

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> καταρχήν και εγώ νομίζω οτι σχεδον αποκλειετεη ΤιΒι να έχει δορυφορικό δέκτη 
> αλλα και πάλι ουτε καν 99,9999 100% .. το λέει ξεκάθαρα στον ΟΤΕ δεν ειναι θεμα δυαντοτήτων ειναι θέμα οτι η κάρτα που δίνουν δουλεύει αποκλειστικα με το δικό της αποκωδικοποιητη, οχι γιατι δεν γινεται αλλιως αλλα γιατι δεν θελουν να δουλευει σε άλλο δέκτη (το ίδιο συμβαινει και με τη νοβα)



Έχει ο δέκτης του ΟΤΕ ant in και ant out ?

Γιατί δεν επιλέγεις OTETV μέσω Connx, μόνο ντισού τα FullHD δορυφορικά θα τα έχεις HD 720.

----------


## plouf

εχει καθως και ενσωματωμένο επιγειο ψηφιακό δεκτη/αποκωδικοποητη

----------


## eliaselias_0

Τελικά έχει ψηφιακό δέκτη η tv.
Αλλά, ναι, ο αποκοδοκοποιητής έχει καρτα οτε τιβι...
και μόνο με αυτή θα παίζει.
Ευχαριστώ για όλα.

----------

